# Mate for georgia-Pa



## prophecy (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi, I know its bee EONS since I was on last.........I adopted a pigeon and a cockatiel (Georgia and Budgie) from a member here.I was wondering if anyone has a male pigeon for sale/adoption that would be a good cagemate for my Georgia.I'm not worried about what 'type' of pigeon,just want a buddie for my girl(prefer a male).I am in Altoona,pa(blair county).
Thanks.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

please check here. http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f10/surprise-36211.html


----------



## prophecy (Jul 10, 2008)

Still searching for some buddies for georgia.


----------

